# What happened?



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

[?]...[?]....[?]
Did we get booted out of the regular section because we are doing a party and not a yard or house haunt??

Did the party throwers request this section?

Gee, I feel like we are unwanted.

Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## tignyx (Jul 15, 2004)

Think Larry probably just created this section to make it easy on everyone to find the topics that are specifically related to Partyies. Especially since it is getting so close to Halloween.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I received many requests for this section. And it absolutlely was warranted.

--------
Larry M.

www.TheHalloweenNetwork.com


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

I think this section is very helpful!

"Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch! Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun the frumious Bandersnatch!"


----------

